# **WANTED** Bottle Baby Pics



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see bottle baby pics that anyone might want to share!!
Babies in diapers...
Babies drinking bottles...
Babies in crate...crate setup ideas...

Videos are great too!!!!

Anyone want to help me get my fix??? I am obsessed and cant stand the wait!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As soon as my bottle baby lamancha comes, I'll drown you all with pics  She's due any day!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/117715...authkey=Gv1sRgCMeSgduB1cDbhgE&feat=directlink
A link to pictures of my one bottle baby - Annie Oakley. She was on her mama, but I had to supplement with a bottle because she wasn't getting enough. I felt like a little girl with a new dollie - one that said "Maaaa" instead of "Mama!"


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The buckskin with white overlay is SilkStocking and the Blonde is Cleopatra


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Milkmaid and HerdQueen thanks sooo much! They are so cute!!


----------



## SwtSthrnPrincess (Jan 29, 2013)

Bottle Baby Opie!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

My bottle baby Jackson he's a year old now. He was born with 3 hooves, and his owners didn't want him. I gladly adopted him and he's just as healthy has my 16 other goats with 4 hooves. He still loves car rides and loves to be held. He is super sweet and loves to just follow you around.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

critergiter09 said:


> My bottle baby Jackson he's a year old now. He was born with 3 hooves, and his owners didn't want him. I gladly adopted him and he's just as healthy has my 16 other goats with 4 hooves. He still loves car rides and loves to be held. He is super sweet and loves to just follow you around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


Omg!!! That's the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awww they are all do cute!!! I have only bottle fed 4 of my goats so far and getting pics aren't easy lol so I thought I'd through in a pic of my bottle pig too because I just loved him just as much as I do my goats lol


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

critergiter09 said:


> My bottle baby Jackson he's a year old now. He was born with 3 hooves, and his owners didn't want him. I gladly adopted him and he's just as healthy has my 16 other goats with 4 hooves. He still loves car rides and loves to be held. He is super sweet and loves to just follow you around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


What kind of little thing in his front right? Is it like a cast like a human would get?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

No it is newborn baby socks. There is no hoof there just a nub with hair. I put those on him to even out his legs because that one is a little shorter. Now that he's bigger we don't put anything on it, but we check his little nub every day to make sure its not cracked or doesn't have sores. His nub is callused ( sp?) Now and he walks/runs just fine without anything there. He uses that leg just like a hoof was there. None of the others pick on him because of it either. 

I'll tell ya.... he's the easiest to trim hooves on 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

How'd you get the diaper to stay on?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

critergiter09 said:


> No it is newborn baby socks. There is no hoof there just a nub with hair. I put those on him to even out his legs because that one is a little shorter. Now that he's bigger we don't put anything on it, but we check his little nub every day to make sure its not cracked or doesn't have sores. His nub is callused ( sp?) Now and he walks/runs just fine without anything there. He uses that leg just like a hoof was there. None of the others pick on him because of it either.
> 
> I'll tell ya.... he's the easiest to trim hooves on
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


Ahh ok i was shure 
It looked like a sock but i wasn't shure If it was like a special cast like hinge thatvwould be on pernamently or what. 
Does he have a limp? Or does he walk regularly


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

We keep our bottle babies in a pack-n-play till they are about 2-3 weeks old sometimes four depending on size and weight and then they get introduced into the herd "of 2" till they are sold...


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

He will kinda hop along when he walks since that leg is shorter but he does put that leg on the ground. When he runs and plays he uses all 4 and u cant tell that he doesn't have all of his hooves, until he lands on that leg wrong does a flip, but then jumps back up and keeps running as if he never tripped.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We just brought home Midnight (2 weeks old) and Lawn Mower was wondering what was invading her space.

















By the time we were given Sport (only hours old) we had a dog crate. We set it up in the kitchen so we could keep an eye on him.








It took Sport awhile to figure out this bottle feeding activity. For the first week we had to sit on the floor and hold the bottle in the same hand or Sport couldn't find the teat.








Zorro and Boots were 2 or 3 days old when they came to us. This box worked for that first day but by their 2nd day with us they were jumping out of the box.








We bought the dog kennel for Sport but when the twins arrived Sport was evicted and the twins moved in. The previous owners left the dog house when they left, so we just fixed it up and moved it into the kennel for a goat shelter. Sport and the twins naturally would go into the dog house at night.








We put concrete blocks in the kennel to create a kid toy. The twins loved to jump off the blocks.








The Twins are very competitive and love their milk.








They even compete for probios.








Midnight and Sport were hardy bottle drinkers but the twins took the activity to a new level. Feeding them was a messy activity.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing your pics!! Love it!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention Sport is special needs too. Something genetic just isn't right with him, plus he has some vision issues. He is still wobbly on his feet. We really feared we were going to loose him those first few days, he just couldn't get that feeding thing down. I would have to force the teat into his mouth and sqeeze the milk out that first few days. Took him a week before he finally understood it did not matter what hand held the bottle. He is our sweetheart boy today.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Heres a Pic of bottle feeding our Bottle Baby, He started out blind and couldnt walk to taking Reserve at the Fair He made a Huge Comeback


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhh! Im in baby heaven!!! They are all just so cute!!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Captain Jack and Sophia


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have to say i too enjoyed the pics..but how did you get the diaper to stay on? I too bring my bottle babies in for the first couple weeks and i basically just house train them but it'd be nice to put diapers on so i wasn't on constant guard for fear they'd have an accident and could have them out more..


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to know how to keep the diapers on too


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll have some bottle baby pics for you after I pick up my LaMancha doe on Saturday


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Colt was really tired this night, it was one of his first nights home & he refused to eat if his bottle wasn't through the cage..but I still think its cute


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Second picture is of my first bottle babies and the first is Tiny, she was one of triplets the ended up bottle feeding. Amazingly enough I don't have any pictures of my bottle babies when they were getting their bottle.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I said in another post that trying to diaper a goat is like trying to nail jello to the wall....and I wasn't exaggerating! But I have found after putting the diaper on OVER AND OVER AND OVER again for the first few days, they seem to get used to it. Now mine only come off when they need changed.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

My current bottle babies

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

They are so adorable! I always get a giggle seeing them drink from soda bottles. Hehe


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Sweet Pea was our special bottle baby last spring. I had some Alpine dairy goats I was fostering for a friend while she went through some health issues. The plan was to let the does raise their kids, but one doe took a near fatal dislike to Sweet Pea. She is still the sweetest girl in the yearling pen!


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

My current bottle baby Kaida. 

She is Very spoiled!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> They are so adorable! I always get a giggle seeing them drink from soda bottles. Hehe


When Midnight was 5 weeks old he got a bad tummy ache and stopped eating. He was our first kid and since we had to go to town anyway, we took him to the vet. Since he was so small they had us bring him into one of the exam rooms where small dogs and cats are usually seen. Midnight kept trying to suck on my finger so I went got his bottle to see if he would take any. The waiting room was full of small lap dogs and cats. It was dead silence in there as I walked through carrying a 20 ounce soda bottle with a nipple on it. I could just imagine those people thinking "what size puppy does she have in there?". I couldn't help myself. Halfway to the exam room I said, "I have a goat", at which point everyone burst out laughing.:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is my bottle baby from '11... J.O.Y. Farm MR Lil' Grace, her momma rejected her at a few days old... So I was momma and grandma hehe :laugh:









Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Texas.girl said:


> When Midnight was 5 weeks old he got a bad tummy ache and stopped eating. He was our first kid and since we had to go to town anyway, we took him to the vet. Since he was so small they had us bring him into one of the exam rooms where small dogs and cats are usually seen. Midnight kept trying to suck on my finger so I went got his bottle to see if he would take any. The waiting room was full of small lap dogs and cats. It was dead silence in there as I walked through carrying a 20 ounce soda bottle with a nipple on it. I could just imagine those people thinking "what size puppy does she have in there?". I couldn't help myself. Halfway to the exam room I said, "I have a goat", at which point everyone burst out laughing.:laugh:


That's hilarious! I live in a huge farming community and people still look at me like I have 2 heads when I tell them I have goats. Haha


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

A friend's youngin's were feeding my kiddies, Honey and Dulce. Sadly, those two goaties are over the rainbow bridge. Bloat is a terrible thing, I'd definitely suggest reading up on it. I lost Honey before I could get her to a vet, and I lost Dulce despite getting her to an emergency vet.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Stacykins said:


> A friend's youngin's were feeding my kiddies, Honey and Dulce.


One thing great about having bottle babies is letting children feed them. Last summer a neighbor's son's family came to visit. They had been in Germany at the base there. My neighbor's 10 year old grandson wanted to feed our Boer buck, Sport. So one day they came over and we let the boy feed Sport. We have had several opportunities to let visiting children and teens feed the kids and it is always such a great experience for them.


----------



## genrn (Feb 7, 2013)

We just had a set of triplet pygmy kids the smallest was unable to stand or walk for 3 days and had kept her legs outstretched but was otherwise very active and had great appetite. After a few days she began to stand for longer periods of time and now runs around. What we have noticed is that she might be blind. I dont think it is total blindness as she seems to get around pretty well but follows the perimeter of any area she is in. She holds her head down alot and when held up she stiffens and holds her left front leg outstretched but does not appear to be in any pain. We have had a few people state we should put her down but I cant see doing that to a precious baby that has brought so much happiness into our lives. Is it possible she will come out of it? Also her sister hurt her leg- swollen at the middle joint. She can bend it backwards but does not want to bear weight. She gets around pretty good and each day it seems to get better. I just dont want her to be crippled if it can be avoided. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a Boer wether thathas some vision problems, I think limited peripheral.He has a lot of other problems too. Once we were sure there was something wrongwe took him to the vet to confirm our suspicions. I would take your little girl to the vet to get checked out. She may have something wrong that can be corrected. If not, at least you will have an idea of what is going on, which will help you in making any decisions.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are some of my current bottle babies. You know it's good when the toungue comes out!


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's Belle! She just came home today


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Gorgeous Goatie!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooooh, what a pretty girl!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all your pics everyone!! I love love love looking at them all and dreaming of my future wittle bittle bottle babies!!!!!!!!:sleeping:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

My niece and my recent bottle baby Lilly


----------



## chucklion (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is my little nubian kid!!!!!


----------

